

GM cancels contracts for Cruze/Volt electric engine plant - transburgh
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/01/28/breaking-gm-cancels-contracts-for-cruze-volt-engine-plant/

======
jeroen
The title is incorrect: _The plant was to produce the new 1.4-liter four
cylinder engine_

(The engine will now be made in an existing European plant)

